# Trailer Tyre Pressure?



## Joyous70 (3 October 2014)

Can anyone help me, i have checked on the door of my trailer for the tyre pressure and it says 2.5kg bar, i have googled and believe this to be equivalent to 36psi, does this sound right?


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (3 October 2014)

What kind of trailer is it? I thought my Ifor Williams tyre pressure was 35 psi and it turned out it should be 65psi!!


----------



## alsxx (3 October 2014)

My ifor is 55psi so 35 seems incredibly low!?


----------



## jadatis (3 October 2014)

You have to find out what kind of tyres you have and the total weight of trailer.
Total weight can be found on a metal-like plate the VIN-plate MPVW mostly called.
The tyres maximum load and kind of tyre  on sidewall of it , when you are busy also search speedcode.

Normal car tyre -standard load= Pressure needed for the maximum load ( maxloadpressure, reference-pressure futher Pr)2.5 bar/36 psi for European tyres , and is not the maximum pressure of tyre wich is only printed on them of 3.0 bar/44 psi to 3.5bar/51 psi.

XL/Extraload/reinforced= Standard  Pr 2.9 bar/42 psi.

C(omercial) - tyre
C-load/6PR ( plyrating) = 55psi/3,8 bar for European system.
C-load/ 8PR = 65psi/4,5 bar or 69/70 psi/ 4.75/4.8 bar.

give that here and I will put it in my made Caravan/Trailer tyre pressure calculator wich gives an advice with some reserve and still acceptable comfort ( for the horse) and gripp.

Greatings from a self declared Dutch pigheaded tyre -pressure specialist


----------



## Oscar (3 October 2014)

Ensure you check the tyre, as I was recently towing & my car plate said towing should be say 50psi, and as I was putting air in I noticed the tyre said MAX 45psi, (these are examples I can't remember the exact no's). But the tyre Max was lower than what my car recommended & tyre pressure increases with driving.


----------



## Joyous70 (6 October 2014)

Its a rebadged Cheval Liberte trailer, i will have a look again at the tyre's sidewall, although I couldn't seem to find the information i wanted, i will make a note of it all and post back again! - Thanks all of you for your help


----------



## lizness (6 October 2014)

My Ifor williams has an information sticker inside for recommended tyre pressure. Yours might too? It is small and yellow


----------



## Mike007 (7 October 2014)

The tyre pressure should be stamped on the tyres . It is also worth checking that the tyres are the correct ply rating .


----------

